# Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25



## Olstyle (28. November 2011)

*Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

In England gibt es eine Stiftung welche noch in diesem Jahr ein System anbieten möchte welches unter Linux läuft und dabei sogar FullHD H.264 Videos abspielen kann.
Hauptzielgruppe sind Schulen und Hochschulen an denen(hardwarenahes) Programmieren gelernt wird, aber auch für Hobbyprogrammieren dürfte dieses Mini-System interessant sein. Für letztere wird es auch eine etwas teurere Version mit doppeltem Arbeitsspeicher und Netzwerkanschluss geben. 
Beiden Varianten gemein ist ein SingleCore 700Mhz ARM11 von Broadcom mit einem integrierten Grafik- und Soundchip. Als Anschlüsse sind HDMI, USB(ein Anschluss, ein Hub passt aber natürlich dahinter) und 3,5mm Klinke vorhanden, sowie ein SD-Karten Slot als Hauptspeicher.

Die technischen Daten im Einzelnen:

700 MHz Broadcom BCM2835 Media Prozessor mit ARM11 (ARM1176JZF-S), Broadcom GPU, DSP und Unterstützung für "Package-on-Package" (PoP) RAM
128 MB (Model A) oder 256MB SDRAM (Model B)
OpenGL ES 2.0
1080p30 H.264 high-profile Decoder
Composite und HDMI Video Ausgang
Ein USB 2.0 port von einem BCM2835
SD/MMC/SDIO Speicherkartenleser
"General-purpose I/O" (ca. 16 3v3) und verschiedene andere Interfaces, als 1.27 mm Pins ausgeführt
Optional: integrierter 2-port USB Hub und 10/100 Ethernet Controller (Model B)
Open Software (Iceweasel, KOffice, Python)
Die Möglichkeit verschiedene Erweiterungsboards an zu schließen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


News bei Techpowerup:
Raspberry Pi: the Upcoming $25 1080p-Capable ARM-Based Hobby Computer | techPowerUp
Homepage:
Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Saugeil, da fehlt nur noch ein XBMC-Port drauf 

Geiles Teil.


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Saugeil, da fehlt nur noch ein XBMC-Port drauf
> 
> Geiles Teil.


Wenn es einen Andriod Ableger gibt stehen die Chancen garnicht mal schlecht.

Vergleichbar in der Leistung übrigens mit scwächeren Tablets/etwas stärkeren Smartphones.
Mein HTC Tattoo hat z.B. genau so viel Ram wie Modell B, das Boards hier ist aber höher getaktet und die GPU stärker.


----------



## Research (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Darauf mache ich schon seit längerem aufmerksam....

Immer dann wenn das Thema Energiesparen im High-End-Gaming Bereich anfängt.

Gibt auch das Beagle-Board, Panda-Board...


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Wenn du weniger "..." und mehr (News-)Inhalt schreiben würdest hätte ich es nicht machen müssen  .


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Vergleichbar in der Leistung übrigens mit scwächeren Tablets/etwas stärkeren Smartphones.


 Halb....die haben meistens auch Probleme mit Videos. Wenn das Ding aber einen extra Videodecoder hat, läuft das gnaze in Hardware und Ruckelfrei 

Bräuchte man vllt höchstens ne etwas Ressourcenschonende GUI.


----------



## MetallSimon (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Ich warte nur drauf, dass die Dinger auf den Markt kommen. Ich hab letztens was ähnliches gelesen für 60€. Dieser hier Cotton Candy: Dual-Core Android-Computer im Kleinformat - GIZMODO DE - Das Gadget-Weblog ist zwar auch schon kleine aber 200$ is mir zuviel


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Endlich kann man dann Linux in den Taschenrechner packen 

Ich verfolge das Projekt schon länger und will auf jeden Fall so ein Board haben


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Sau Geil! Auch für Leute erschwinglich die nicht so viel Geld haben!


----------



## Revenger (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Könnte man eigentlich als NAS Adapter benutzen oder?


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Könnte man, wäre aber eine denkbar schlechte Anwendung da dort schon ein einfacher Atmel reicht den man dafür mit einem starken GigaByte Ethernet Chip und einem HDD-Controller kombiniert bekommt. 

Gerade die GPU macht diese Board eigentlich interessant, da hat *flankendiskriminator* schon recht. Zusammen mit der 700Mhz ARM CPU ist die Rechenleistung pro € dieses Systems wohl unschlagbar, dafür wurde aber eben an Zusatzchips wie sie ein NAS(HDD-Controller), ein Router(viele Netzwerkanschlüsse) oder eine Hardwarefirewall(wieder Netzwerkanschlüsse) brauchen gespart. Das Ding ist wirklich eher auf "Desktop" Anwendung ausgelegt.

Was dafür noch mit an Bord ist(einfach weil es im verwendeten SoC zum Standardumfang gehört), ist ein Eingang für Bildsensoren, also für eine Kamera(in der günstigsten Invariante als Handy-Ersatzteil zu bekommen). Wie oben im Bild zu sehen aber nur als Pinout, den Anschluss und die Ansteuerung muss man selbst hin bekommen.

Was mir sonst noch beim lesen der Wiki aufgefallen ist, ist die Ankündigung man wolle versuchen ein Interface zur GPU an zu bieten welches auch abseits von OpenGL ES 2.0 ihre Leistung zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Placebo (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Den PC kann man doch garantiert übertakten, oder?  Wär so ein richtiger Ich-Will-Übertakten-Meine-Sandy-Bridge-CPU-Aber-Nicht-Ersatz-PC; Oder ein cooles Case und ab damit ins Wohnzimmer... Interessant auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Der Takt ist "provisional". Wenn du einen Kühlkörper darauf packst und in der Firmware halt statt der 700Mhz z.B. 1400 einstellst hast du halt die doppelte Leistung. Broadcom schweigt sich leider darüber aus was "normal" bei dem Chip ist.


----------



## NCphalon (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Bei den Preisen dürfte man auch mit Quadcores noch weit unter 100€ bleiben, mit Linux und später Windows 8 bestimmt interessant fürs Büro^^


----------



## darkhelfer03 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Das wäre doch mal was feines für mich  genau sowas suche ich, derzeit benutze ich mit XBMC noch meinen alten Laptop als Media Center ^^


----------



## mixxed_up (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Könnte ich so ein Teil auch als Linux basierten Internetrechner nutzen? Und könnte ich mir das Teil einfach für 25 $ importieren?


----------



## spionkaese (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Könnte ich so ein Teil auch als Linux basierten Internetrechner nutzen? Und könnte ich mir das Teil einfach für 25 $ importieren?


 Theoretisch: Ja.
Wie es praktisch aussehen wird 
Ich plane mir ein paar zum rendern anzuschaffen.
Leider gibts Archlinux nicht für ARM, und Blender wird da wahrscheinlich auch nicht einfach so mitspielen


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Im Grunde schon. Laut Wiki auch mit Flash light bzw. man versucht auch volles Flash mit Hardwarebeschleunigung zum laufen zu bekommen.
Hängt halt alles sehr stark daran wie gut man die GPU eingebunden bekommt.

Der Verkauf soll später auch International erfolgen, Uk ist jetzt aber auch nicht soo weit weg für den Import.


----------



## Porry (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Find ich interessant, von der Marke und dem "Vorhaben" hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört klingt aber beides sehr vielversprechend.

Und überhaupt, so kleine PCs sind schon was.


----------



## mixxed_up (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Grunde schon. Laut Wiki auch mit Flash light bzw. man versucht auch volles Flash mit Hardwarebeschleunigung zum laufen zu bekommen.
> Hängt halt alles sehr stark daran wie gut man die GPU eingebunden bekommt.
> 
> Der Verkauf soll später auch International erfolgen, Uk ist jetzt aber auch nicht soo weit weg für den Import.


 
Wie hoch ist da die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit? Ich saß noch nie an einem ARM Rechner. Ich suche einfach nach einem sehr (!) günstigen Gerät, mit dem ich ins Internet kann, das ist alles. Das wäre, soweit der Rest einigermaßen stimmt, genau das Richtige.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Leider gibts Archlinux nicht für ARM, und Blender wird da wahrscheinlich auch nicht einfach so mitspielen


 
Männer nehmen Gentoo


----------



## Research (29. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*

Ich habe schon Live Demos gesehen auf denen Quake 3 lief. Schnell genug?

Schaut euch doch nur mal die Smartphones an. Die sind fürs Internet und Office flott genug unterwegs.

Und er ist weit vielseitiger einsetzbar als jedes Apple Produkt. Hat USB, Video, Internet...


----------



## spionkaese (29. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Männer nehmen Gentoo


Du meinst bestimmt Masochisten.


----------



## replax (29. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Leider gibts Archlinux nicht für ARM, und Blender wird da wahrscheinlich auch nicht einfach so mitspielen



zum glück gibt es das doch!!

Arch Linux ARM | Arch Linux ARM

mfg


----------



## spionkaese (29. November 2011)

*AW: Raspberry PI: Ein FullHD fähiger ARM-PC für $25*



replax schrieb:


> zum glück gibt es das doch!!
> 
> Arch Linux ARM | Arch Linux ARM
> 
> mfg


Danke


----------

